# Looking for a tattoo artist (Midrand-Pta)



## TheLongTwitch (20/12/15)

Heya fellas!

Not expecting a solid answer on a vape forum, but I trust the opinions and advice from many of the community members, so I thought I'd ask:

I'm looking for a good tattoo artist between Midrand and PTA.
(I work in Midrand and live in PTA, just off Eufees near the Voortrekker monument)

It's been way WAY too long since my last ink and I desperately want a new addition.
With that said however, I am looking to actually develop a relationship with said artist, as I have plans for +-20 (Possibly more) tattoos 
I have always wanted a sleeve on my left arm and want a good relationship with an actual artist that I can throw ideas at and he/she will design each piece/addition as I slowly fill up my arm and left boob 
Thusly; I plan to spend a few thousand over the next year or 3-4 slowly getting the art piece perfected and monthly getting outlines or shading etc.
(Would be nice to make a friend with the artist, so that if I find myself bored and with free time, that I can call them up and go get additions randomly)

For now however I have a shortish monologue that I want to get and need an artist that can handle smallish fonts and tattooing words. (as it's significant to the life change I am undertaking)

Any and all suggested artists would be helpful...even if it's just for the specific tattoo I currently want 

Thanks in advance and in closing I thought I would share the tattoo monologue with you guys:

"*Yesterday I saw the sun shining. 
It appeared for a few minutes just after two.
For a moment I found myself smiling, 
as if those short rays of light were enough to get me by.
Maybe that was enough.
Thank God, I needed that!*"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (20/12/15)

As far as i know. The only vaping tattoo artist we got on the forum is @andro but he is in Cpt.

Hope you find someone. Its been a year since my last ink.


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> As far as i know. The only vaping tattoo artist we got on the forum is @andro but he is in Cpt.
> 
> Hope you find someone. Its been a year since my last ink.



And we have @BumbleBee !!
But he is far away under a rock somewhere - aka Tzaneen

Good luck with your quest @TheLongTwitch


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

Like the tattoo monologue, but not tatoos in general.
Once you hit a certain age they kinda blob out like a small child just drew on you with a crayon.


----------



## shaunnadan (20/12/15)

https://www.facebook.com/WyldheartTattooPiercing/

They in centurion- ask for Phoenix 

Epic tattoo artists


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/15)

I'm not crazy about very small lettering, it's pretty tough to pull off but it can be done, I've done quite a few that hold up well over time without the blurring as @blujeenz mentioned. If the artist is heavy handed then there's a pretty good chance it will "blow out".


----------



## shaunnadan (21/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm not crazy about very small lettering, it's pretty tough to pull off but it can be done, I've done quite a few that hold up well over time without the blurring as @blujeenz mentioned. If the artist is heavy handed then there's a pretty good chance it will "blow out".



I've got about 4 lines of very fine script lettering done and it was the most grueling part of my entire session. 

Artist told me to sit still or don't bother cause he didn't want his reputation being spoilt by me jumping around and the piece getting messed up. 

I have a George carlin quote on my left chest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I've got about 4 lines of very fine script lettering done and it was the most grueling part of my entire session.
> 
> Artist told me to sit still or don't bother cause he didn't want his reputation being spoilt by me jumping around and the piece getting messed up.
> 
> I have a George carlin quote on my left chest.


Yeah that sounds about right, there is fokkol room for error with fine lettering, one slip and it's cover-up time.

this is about as small as I'll go, this one is the clients own handwriting and measures 9cm in length...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

